# Terrible vis nearshore SE today



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Went out today to a barge about 7miles SE of the pass and had roughly 15ft visability. Came in to some ruble a couple of miles closer and it went from 15ft on top to about 5ft on the bottom. Had to abort the second dive because it is no fun swimming in mud. Stopped by thee 3 barges on the way back and asked the boat already there what is was like and they told us it was bad so we didn't bother getting wet again. Had my dive flag fly out of the rocket launcher to boot.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *DreamWeaver21 (10/25/2009)*Went out today to a barge about 7miles SE of the pass and had roughly 15ft visability. Came in to some ruble a couple of miles closer and it went from 15ft on top to about 5ft on the bottom. Had to abort the second dive because it is no fun swimming in mud. Stopped by thee 3 barges on the way back and asked the boat already there what is was like and they told us it was bad so we didn't bother getting wet again. Had my dive flag fly out of the rocket launcher to boot.


We dove a near shore spot today only to abort the muck as well. It was bad.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

As nasty as it has been I would expect any better. I went to the beach and it was crushing waves. Nice pictures but def not dive time anytime soon. Same thing happened during the last gums and hoses tourney. Give it a few days and it should settle down.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yall sissys are to used to clear pansy 100 foot viz~ HAAAA .... Im headed to the Cooper river this late year sometime... Im sure the viz there is just a few feet too. But there are some Megalodon teeth awaiting me! 

15 ft.. LOL How about 12 inch..... Want to see what it feels like to have ya butt pucker.... go dive in some of that water! Then youll feel like Instructor of the Year Jerry West... Thats why he is always uptight! Awww man its only 75 ft viz today..crap!










Im just pickin guys!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *BOHUNTER1 (10/26/2009)*Yall sissys are to used to clear pansy 100 foot viz~ HAAAA .... Im headed to the Cooper river this late year sometime... Im sure the viz there is just a few feet too. But there are some Megalodon teeth awaiting me!
> 
> 15 ft.. LOL How about 12 inch..... Want to see what it feels like to have ya butt pucker.... go dive in some of that water! Then youll feel like Instructor of the Year Jerry West... Thats why he is always uptight! Awww man its only 75 ft viz today..crap!
> 
> Im just pickin guys!


Steve,

Make sure you don't reach in one of these "holes" while searching for your artifacts. oke


----------

